# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cambio climático...

## REEGE

El agujero de la capa de ozono alcanza un nivel récord sobre el Ártico.
hace 5 horas 3 mins
La destrucción de la capa de ozono sobre el Ártico alcanzó un récord del 40% desde el comienzo del invierno y el final del mes de marzo debido a la persistencia de sustancias nocivas en la atmósfera y a las bajas temperaturas, afirmó este martes la Organización Meteorológica Mundial (OMM). 

Las observaciones efectuadas desde el suelo mediante un globo sonda encima del Ártico así como (las hechas) por satélite revelan que la columna de ozono acusó una disminución de alrededor del 40% en esta región entre el comienzo del invierno y el final del mes de marzo", explicó la OMM en un comunicado.

"El anterior récord en materia de destrucción de ozono era una pérdida de aproximadamente el 30% en todo un invierno", precisó la organización con sede en Ginebra.

La capa de ozono protege la Tierra contra los rayos ultravioletas del Sol, nocivos para la salud.

----------


## Luján

¡Pues vaya!

Ahora que se supone que se estaba recuperando el agujero antártico, va y se agrava el ártico.

----------


## perdiguera

Los agujeros de ozono son cambiantes en el tiempo, ojo, no quiero decir que la actividad humana no tenga nada que ver con su reducción, que sí que la tiene, pero también influyen otros factores.
Es posible que se recupere la Antártida y se debilite el Ártico y viceversa y que la humanidad no haga nada ni a favor ni en contra de ello.

----------


## jlois

Quizás sólo sea una etapa que se cierra en el calendario própio que tiene este mundo y del cual aun nos queda mucho por entender. Ya que la medida de su tiempo no está acorde con la nuestra por mucho que nos empeñemos en intentar controlar ese ritmo.

Hoy estuve viendo un documental en discovery channel donde están tratando una teoría para crear una atmósfera más húmeda en el planeta rojo...y lo quieren hacer "gracias" al famoso efecto invernadero , aunque en este caso sería para calentar el hielo de Marte...Me pareció curioso que el mal de nuestro planeta parezca ser la solución que los científicos quieren aplicar en aquel planeta...cuando se colonice, jejeje...

Ciertamente este tema es intrigante y de cierta importancia.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Luján

> Quizás sólo sea una etapa que se cierra en el calendario própio que tiene este mundo y del cual aun nos queda mucho por entender. Ya que la medida de su tiempo no está acorde con la nuestra por mucho que nos empeñemos en intentar controlar ese ritmo.
> 
> Hoy estuve viendo un documental en discovery channel donde están tratando una teoría para crear una atmósfera más húmeda en el planeta rojo...y lo quieren hacer "gracias" al famoso efecto invernadero , aunque en este caso sería para calentar el hielo de Marte...Me pareció curioso que el mal de nuestro planeta parezca ser la solución que los científicos quieren aplicar en aquel planeta...cuando se colonice, jejeje...
> 
> Ciertamente este tema es intrigante y de cierta importancia.
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Ten en cuenta que la temperatura de la superficie de Marte es "un poquito" más fría que la de la Tierra. De hecho, la tierra estaría completamente helada si no fuera por el vapor de agua, principalmente*, que se encuentra en la atmósfera.


*Vapor de agua, CO2 y otros gases

----------


## REEGE

CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO
ESPAÑA | 07.04.2011 | 15:41
España confía en alcanzar un acuerdo sobre cambio climático en Bangkok.

Bangkok, 7 abr (EFE).- España confía en que se superen las diferencias entre los países industrializados y emergentes y se logre un acuerdo en la reunión de la ONU sobre cambio climático que se celebra en Bangkok, indicó hoy el jefe de la delegación española, Ismael Aznar.

"Creo que mañana alcanzaremos un acuerdo, aunque las negociaciones están resultando muy lentas", manifestó a Efe Aznar, subdirector general de Comercio de Emisiones del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

Representantes de casi 200 países clausurarán mañana esta reunión que durante toda la semana ha negociado la agenda de la cumbre de Durban (Sudáfrica) a finales de año.

Los países en desarrollo, liderados por China, exigen a las naciones ricas un compromiso mayor para la reducción sus emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero en 2020.

"La Unión Europea, dentro de los países desarrollados, es la que ha hablado de una forma más positiva del compromiso con el Protocolo de Kioto y de la necesidad de discutir sobre reglas claras sobre el segundo periodo", explicó el jefe de la delegación española.

Los países en desarrollo se resisten a avanzar en las negociaciones mientras las naciones industrializadas no acepten compromisos vinculantes, a lo que se opone Estados Unidos.

Según los expertos, los 42 países industrializados deben reducir entre un 25 y un 40 por ciento sus emisiones en 2020 respecto a los volúmenes de 1990 para evitar un aumento de las temperaturas con efectos catastróficos.

La Unión Europea se ha comprometido a recortar un 20 por ciento en 2020 y, si consigue el apoyo de otros países, subirá al 30 por ciento.

Aznar indicó que España es líder en el uso de las energías renovables que, en su opinión, suponen una clave para salir de la crisis económica.

"La crisis económica está afectando a todos los niveles pero no va a suponer una revisión de los objetivos en materia medioambiental", señaló.

"Entendemos que las políticas contra cambio climático y energías renovables constituyen una oportunidad para salir reforzados de la crisis como lo que algunos llaman 'crecimiento verde'", agregó.

Aznar indicó que el sector de las energías renovables, más que una carga para la economía española, contribuirán a superar la crisis.

En este sentido se refirió a la visita del presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, a las instalaciones de la empresa eólica española Gamesa en Pensilvania, en el noreste de EEUU.

Para cumplir con sus compromisos en el protocolo de Kioto, España gastará este año 1.000 millones de euros en la compra de derechos de emisión de CO2 a países del Europa del Este.

Aznar precisó que se trata de uno de los mecanismos para corregir los desajustes en la reducción de las emisiones.

"En todo caso, España ha reducido sus emisiones en los últimos años, incluso cuando la economía crecía", concluyó. EFE

----------


## jlois

Me parece que es una buena noticia lo de que Gamesa halla sido visitada por el presidente Obama, creo que Estados Unidos va a meterse en el tren de las renovables con mucha fuerza, y quizás eso de la suficiente inercia para que más paises se sumen a ese proyecto...y en cierta medida, las empresas españolas del sector, tienen mucho que decir al respecto.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de lugo para todos vosotros para disfrutar de un fin de semana con un tiempo veraniego a más no poder jejeje...

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO
Los científicos vinculan los terremotos al cambio climático. 
Sídney (Australia), 13 abr (EFE).- El cambio climático puede ser potencialmente responsable a largo plazo del movimiento de las placas tectónicas de la tierra que provoca los terremotos, según un estudio geológico difundido hoy en Australia.

Un grupo de científicos australianos, alemanes y franceses estudiaron ese fenómeno en la India, donde hallaron que los monzones se han intensificado durante los últimos diez millones de años.

Los investigadores descubrieron que las lluvias aceleraron en ese periodo estudiado el movimiento de las placas de la litosfera en la zona en un centímetro por año.

El geólogo australiano Giampiero Iaffaldano dijo a la radio ABC que gracias a este informe "se reconoce por primera vez que el cambio climático a largo plazo puede actuar potencialmente como una fuerza e influir en el movimiento de las placas tectónicas".

Iaffaldano señaló que ciertos eventos geológicos causados por el movimiento de las placas -como la creación de los continentes, el cierre de las cuencas oceánicas o la formación de los cinturones montañosos- pueden influir en el clima durante millones de años y con efecto retroactivo.

Los científicos consideran que su estudio puede contribuir a estudiar las efectos del movimiento de las placas tectónicas como los seísmos, y determinar qué regiones son más propensas a ser escenarios de devastadores temblores como el reciente de Japón.

"Para ello, se debe tener en cuenta la historia del cambio climático en los últimos millones de años", afirmó Iaffaldano. EFE

----------


## Salut

Aupa! Por primera vez en bastante tiempo puedo volver a escribir algo  :Smile: 


Bueno, algunas cositas...

1) El agujero de la capa de ozono no tiene nada que ver con el cambio climático, ni con el efecto invernadero, ni ná de eso. Es el problema de unos gases muy particulares (CFCs entre otros) que liberan ciertos radicales que favorecen la destrucción del ozono (una molécula de CFC puede destruir decenas de miles de moléculas de ozono). 

El ozono estratosférico no regula el clima, sino que nos protege de la radiación solar más perniciosa -los rayos UVA-. Resultado: aumentan los casos de cáncer de piel.

(Pequeño matiz: tanto el ozono como los CFCs producen efecto invernadero, pero es muy poco comparado con los otros gases y con el daño que producen los UVAs).


2.- La apertura de este agujero en el ártico puede responder en parte al espectacular incremento de la actividad solar en las últimas semanas. Venimos de tres años de baja actividad (y aun así se han batido records de temperatura):




3.- Lo de los terremotos es una cosa interesante. En el centro de Europa aun se producen algunos pequeños terremotos (hasta 6 Richter) debido a que ha desaparecido el peso de un par de miles de metros de hielo, al acabar la última glaciación.

No se sabe muy bien si una hipotética fusión de parte de la Antártida o de Groenlandia tendrá algún efecto "terremótico" en el futuro sobre zonas habitadas. Probablemente no lo sepamos nunca, y en todo caso serían terremotos de poca intensidad.

----------


## REEGE

Investigadores confirman que la temperatura ha subido en el Atlántico Norte.

Santander, 10 may (EFE).- Los investigadores europeos que han participado en un simposio sobre cambio climático que hoy ha comenzado en Santander han confirmado que la temperatura del mar ha subido en el Atlántico Norte durante la primera década del siglo XXI, especialmente en el Mar del Norte.

Esa variación de temperatura no ha sido cuantificada en la primeras conferencias de este encuentro, que dará a conocer datos precisos sobre los efectos del cambio climático en el Atlántico Norte durante sus próximas jornadas.

En la primera han intervenido, entre otros científicos, Sarah Hughes, de Escocia (Marine Scotland Sciencie) y Ken Drinkwater, del Instituto de Investigación Marina de Noruega, quien ha planteado la necesidad de tener precaución con los patrones utilizados internacionalmente para estudiar la variabilidad climática.

Drinkwater ha explicado que estos patrones de Oscilación Noratlántica (NAO) han sido "menos adecuados" durante la década 2000-2009 de lo que lo fueron con anterioridad, según ha informado, en una nota, el Instituto Español de Oceanografía, organizador local de este simposio del Consejo Internacional para la Exploración del Mar (ICES) y la Organización de las Pesquerías del Atlántico Noroeste (NAFO).

Este encuentro científico se celebra cada diez años para analizar los efectos del cambio climático en el Atlántico Norte y en su tercera edición tiene su sede en Santander porque fue en esta ciudad donde, hace 125 años, se creó la primera estación de investigación marina estable de España, casi cuatro décadas antes de la fundación del IEO.

El congreso reúne a 130 científicos marinos de prestigio mundial y según el subdirector de investigación del IEO, Demetrio de Armas, va a ser "un hito" en la historia de la Oceanografía del Atlántico Norte. EFE

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues eso aumenta la posibilidad de huracanes y de borrascas más profundas :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Salut

mmm... yo lo que tenía entendido es que no aumentaba las posibilidades -la frecuencia- de formación de huracanes, sino la intensidad de los mismos. El _paper_ estará por allí, perdido en las entrañas de mi ordenador xD

----------


## embalses al 100%

> mmm... yo lo que tenía entendido es que no aumentaba las posibilidades -la frecuencia- de formación de huracanes, sino la intensidad de los mismos. El _paper_ estará por allí, perdido en las entrañas de mi ordenador xD


Es que no lo he escrito completo, quería decir que aumenta la posibilidad de que lleguen aquí :Wink: .

----------


## Salut

^^ ok  :Wink: 

Por cierto, es francamente LAMENTABLE que pese al problema del cambio climático se sigan dando más subvenciones a las fuentes de energía convencionales que a las renovables:




> *Las petroleras de EE UU se niegan a perder los subsidios que reciben del Gobierno
> Los demócratas proponen reducir a la mitad las ayudas que el sector recibe de la Administración* 
> 
> El alza de la gasolina ha provocado un encendido debate hoy en el Senado de Estados Unidos. Por un lado, los ejecutivos de las cinco grandes petroleras que operan en el país. Por el otro, los legisladores del ala demócrata, que, como la Casa Blanca, proponen reducir a la mitad una serie de subsidios a la industria, ya que consideran que son un claro despilfarro del dinero del contribuyente.
> 
> "Comprenderán que hay que encontrar una manera para reducir el déficit y la deuda, con una solución que sea justa y compartida", ha dicho el demócrata Max Baucus, mientras su compañero de filas Charles Schumer preguntaba si eso había que hacerlo recortando las ayudas públicas a los estudiantes o a las petroleras. "Tenemos decisiones difíciles que adoptar", ha remachado.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econo...pepueco_14/Tes

----------


## embalses al 100%

Las petroleras no se acabarán hasta que deje de ser rentable la extracción de petroleo. Esto ocurrirá cuando las reservas empiecen a agotarse.

----------


## REEGE

El cambio climático y el desarrollo amenazan la biodiversidad de Suramérica.

Quito, 17 may (EFE).- El cambio climático y el desarrollo económico amenazan la biodiversidad de Suramérica, una de las más ricas del mundo, alertaron expertos en una conferencia sobre el tema que se inauguró este lunes en Quito.

Peter Hamilton Raven, director del Jardín Botánico de Missouri, argumentó a Efe que "el mayor problema" ambiental en Ecuador, Colombia, Venezuela o Bolivia es "el cambio climático global", pues disminuye el tamaño de los glaciares, lo que reduce el suministro de agua para la población, especialmente la urbana.

Peter Hamilton Raven, director del Jardín Botánico de Misuri/Foto/EFE/José Jácome
Raven, quien recibió en 1985 el premio Internacional de Biología de Japón, explicó que el calentamiento global también está afectando a los bosques y no se sabe si "sobrevivirán" los ecosistemas forestales que estén "entre los 5.000 y 2.000 metros de altura por encima del nivel del mar".

La otra gran amenaza, en su opinión, es el desarrollo económico, pues por ejemplo la construcción de carreteras tanto en los Andes como por los bosques tropicales disminuyen la biodiversidad e incrementan la contaminación.

Raven es uno de los expositores de la "Primera cumbre internacional de la biodiversidad Ecuador 2011", que tiene lugar hoy y mañana en Quito, y en la que participan cerca de 20 expertos de Ecuador y el extranjero.

Manuel Baldeón, director de la Secretaría Nacional de Educación Superior, Ciencia, Tecnología e Innovación de Ecuador, entidad que organiza este encuentro, manifestó que uno de los grandes retos del país es que el desarrollo se base en el conocimiento de la biodiversidad.

Ecuador sufre de una falta de expertos en la materia, por lo que encuentros como éste quieren potenciar el conocimiento científico en el país, dijo.

Tanto Raven como Edward Wilson, ganador de un premio Pulitzer en 1991 por un libro sobre las hormigas, destacaron la riqueza de la biodiversidad de Ecuador.

"A pesar de su pequeño tamaño es uno de los cincos países más ricos del mundo en cuanto a biodiversidad", explicó Wilson, quien detalló que en tan sólo 270.000 kilómetros cuadrados se encuentran ecosistemas tan diferentes como las islas volcánicas Galápagos, la sierra andina, bosques húmedos y la Amazonía.

Ambos científicos alabaron las políticas de Ecuador para preservar su biodiversidad, así como que en la Constitución de 2008 se reconozcan los derechos de la naturaleza.

Desarrollo sostenible con mínimo impacto ambiental
Wilson recordó que esta Carta Magna habla de un desarrollo sostenible y con el mínimo impacto ambiental posible, y dijo que las políticas que se hacen tanto en Ecuador como en Costa Rica deberían de servir de ejemplo a los demás países latinoamericanos para preservar su biodiversidad.

Baldeón resaltó que Ecuador tiene una "doble responsabilidad", por un lado utilizar el medioambiente "como una estrategia de desarrollo para el país", pero al mismo tiempo cuidarlo, para lo que se requiere el apoyo internacional.

"El cuidado de la naturaleza y la biodiversidad es un deber de la especie humana y no sólo de los ecuatorianos, por lo que todos los seres humanos deben de ser responsables de cuidarla", resaltó Baldeón.

Raven señaló que para preservar el medio ambiente todos los estados deberían tomar medidas de control de la población y del consumo, para que éste sea más equitativo.

También dijo que las naciones más contaminantes deben tomar conciencia del volumen de polución que liberan a la atmósfera y pidió "una mayor cooperación internacional", porque los países por sí solos no pueden hacer frente a las adversidades del cambio climático. EFE

----------


## REEGE

El nivel de mar subirá un metro en el año 2100 según estudio australiano.

Sídney (Australia), 23 may (EFE).- El nivel de las aguas del mar subirá un metro más de lo calculado anteriormente, en 2100, como consecuencia del calentamiento global, según un estudio del Gobierno australiano difundido hoy.

"El cálculo plausible del aumento del nivel de las aguas del mar para el 2100, en comparación con el 2000, es de 0,5 a un metro", según el informe titulado "La década crítica" de la gubernamental Comisión de Cambio Climático.

Esta cifra supera los cálculos del Panel Intergubernamental sobre Cambio Climático de la ONU, que pronosticó un aumento de 0,18 a 0,76 metros para ese mismo período, indicó el documento.

El nivel de las aguas del mar ha aumentado en unos 20 centímetros desde 1880, recordó el estudio.

La Comisión también insta a "descarbonizar" la economía australiana, es decir reducir al máximo las emisiones de dióxido de carbono (CO2) y utilizar energías limpias para 2050.

El jefe de la Comisión, Tim Flannery, dijo que Australia tiene exactamente ocho años y siete meses para cumplir con el objetivo de reducir un cinco por ciento la emisión de CO2 para 2020, respecto a los niveles del año 2000, según la emisora local ABC.

Australia es una de las naciones más contaminantes del mundo en términos per cápita, con una tasa cinco veces mayor que la de China, precisamente el principal mercado para sus exportaciones de carbón y otros recursos naturales.

Australia suscribió el Protocolo de Kioto cuando los laboristas llegaron al poder, en 2007, y actualmente se debate en el país un polémico impuesto a la emisión de carbono.

----------


## REEGE

El bosque mediterráneo amenazado por el "cambio global".


Madrid, 24 may (EFE).- El bosque mediterráneo, considerado un foco mundial de biodiversidad, es uno de los ecosistemas más amenazados por el 'cambio global', según han coincidido hoy los expertos participantes en una mesa redonda sobre los desafíos a los que se enfrentan los bosques, organizada por la Fundación BBVA.

En la sesión han intervenido Adrian Newton, de la Universidad de Bournemouth (Reino Unido), experto en gestión de áreas protegidas; Michael Scherer-Lorenzen, de la Universidad de Friburgo (Alemania), investigador de la biodiversidad sobre todo en zonas tropicales; y Fernando Valladares, del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), experto en bosque mediterráneo.

Fernando Valladares, por su parte, quien centra su investigación en el bosque mediterráneo, ha señalado que los usos humanos en este ecosistema, "contrariamente a lo que se suele pensar, se asocian a un importante aumento de la biodiversidad".

"La consecuencia más extendida de la intervención humana (en el bosque mediterráneo) es el adehesamiento de los densos bosques originales. Las dehesas albergan una notable biodiversidad", ha indicado Valladares.

"Los niveles más altos de biodiversidad se encuentran en sistemas sometidos a niveles de intervención moderados, y en general el abandono total conlleva una disminución local de la riqueza de especies de flora y fauna", ha agregado.

El bosque mediterráneo no sólo tiene que hacer frente al cambio climático, sino a los cambios drásticos en el uso del terreno en las últimas décadas: "Se está produciendo una sinergia en ambos fenómenos, por eso hablamos del cambio global", ha dicho Valladares.

A juicio del investigador, los cambios en el uso son de dos clases, del todo opuestas entre sí: uno es, simplemente, el abandono, e implica pérdida de biodiversidad y posibilidad de incendios forestales; y el otro es el cambio de uso del territorio, "la artificialización del bosque, que se produce en las zonas de costa y en las áreas de influencia de las grandes ciudades".

Los expertos constatan la fuerza de estos dos procesos contrapuestos, y el objetivo ahora es analizar sus consecuencias y su relación con los cambios en el clima, que altera los patrones de lluvia y puede agravar las sequías. EFE

----------


## REEGE

El mundo ha perdido el rumbo ante el cambio climático, según ONU.
Reuters – Hace 46 minutos
BONN, Alemania (Reuters) - El mundo está desviándose del rumbo para frenar el cambio climático y los gobiernos deben fomentar las energías verdes para recuperar el impulso, dijo el lunes el jefe del comité de la ONU de científicos especializados en el clima.

Rajendra Pachauri señaló que frenar el calentamiento global será cada vez más costoso para los gobiernos, después que nuevos datos mostrasen que las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero subieron a nuevos máximos en 2010.

"No estamos en el camino correcto", dijo al Foro de Reuters sobre Energía y Clima en una entrevista telefónica, agregando que "estamos muy lejos" de reducir los costes de frenar el calentamiento global.

La Agencia Internacional de Energía dijo el mes pasado que las emisiones mundiales de dióxido de carbono aumentaron un 5,9 por ciento hasta una cifra récord en 2010, debido a que muchas economías emergieron de la recesión. *El calentamiento global podría traer más inundaciones, sequías, olas de calor y aumento en el nivel del mar.*Pachauri señaló que la perspectiva no es del todo sombría si los gobiernos diseñan políticas para fomentar el uso de energías limpias como las eólica, la solar, la geotérmica y la hidroeléctrica.

Políticas más firmes para sustituir los combustibles fósiles "podrían llevar a un movimiento bastante rápido en la dirección correcta (...) Uno espera que pudiera haber algún tipo de efecto de bola de nieve", dijo el científico indio.

"Las (energías) renovables ya son viables en una serie de aplicaciones", dijo. Con cierto apoyo a través de regulación, subsidios o tarifas de precios mínimos, la transición desde los combustibles fósiles a los verdes podría ser auto sostenible, indicó.

"Es esencialmente una cuestión de política por las que el mundo comienza a moverse en la dirección correcta", dijo. "Tenemos los medios, tenemos las tecnologías".

Un informe del Comité Intergubernamental de Cambio Climático (IPCC en sus sigla en inglés) de Pachauri dijo el mes pasado que los combustibles renovables podían producir hasta un 80 por ciento de toda la energía en 2050 si se aplican las políticas adecuadas. En el peor de los casos, supondrían un 15 por ciento en 2050.

Actualmente los combustibles renovables representan un 13 por ciento del total mundial, dominado por los combustibles fósiles como el carbón, el petróleo y el gas.

----------


## REEGE

*Más de 500 pueblos andaluces unidos con el cambio climático.* 

Huelva, 18 jul (EFE).- Más de 500 municipios de la geografía andaluza se han adherido ya al Pacto de los Gobiernos Locales ante el Cambio Climático, lo que representa el 25 por ciento de las ciudades de toda Europa que se han sumado al proyecto.

Según la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía, este número de adhesiones en Andalucía supone además más del 65 % de la participación española.

De todas las provincias andaluzas Huelva, representa un mayor grado de participación en el proyecto, ya que en la actualidad sus municipios alcanzan el 98 por ciento de adhesión y está previsto que en breve sea el cien por cien, lo que la convertirá en a primera provincia europea con todos sus pueblos adheridos.

El Pacto de los Gobiernos Locales es una iniciativa europea apoyada por la Junta de Andalucía, que supone el compromiso de reducir las emisiones de dióxido de carbono en el ámbito municipal, al menos un 20 % hasta el 2020.

El compromiso del Pacto se materializa en la realización y desarrollo de los Planes de Acción de Energía Sostenible (PAES), conjunto de medidas y acciones concretas ordenadas en el periodo 2007-2020.

En el primer semestre del año la Junta de Andalucía ha entregado a Bruselas 257 PAES y trabaja en la elaboración de otros 240 nuevos que se  entregarán hasta final de año, lo cual permitirá una reducción de emisiones en torno a 8.160.000 millones de toneladas de CO2 al año.

Este Pacto Local se desarrolla en el marco de la Estrategia Andaluza de Sostenibilidad Urbana (EASU), primer documento a nivel nacional que incorpora criterios y medidas de sostenibilidad en las políticas de mayor incidencia para los procesos de desarrollo urbano.

El documento, aprobado recientemente por el Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía, recoge siete ámbitos de actuación: ciudad y territorio, desarrollo urbano, movilidad y accesibilidad, edificación, el metabolismo urbano; la biodiversidad y el espacio libre en los sistemas urbanos y la gestión urbana.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/sociedad/

La extensión helada media en septiembre ha sido de 4,61 millones de kilómetros cuadrados

A.R. - Madrid - 04/10/2011


El deshielo del Ártico en 2011 se ha quedado muy cerca del récord histórico de 2007, según los datos de la NASA tomados desde satélites. La extensión helada media en el mar septentrional en el mes de septiembre ha sido de 4,61 millones de kilómetros cuadrados (con un mínimo de 4,33 millones el 9 de septiembre). Esto significa que la cobertura de agua helada este año ha sido 2,43 millones de kilómetros cuadrados inferior a la media de 1979 a 2000.

Septiembre es el mes de referencia anual para medir la extensión helada y el alcance del deshielo ya que, a partir de ahora, hacia el invierno, aumenta de nuevo la superficie de hielo. Desde 1979, la extensión helada del Ártico ha disminuido un 12% por década, según informa la NASA en un comunicado.

El deshielo casi de récord se registra este año tras unas temperaturas este verano más altas que la media, pero sin las condiciones anómalas que en 2007 provocaron el récord. "El hielo marino no sólo está reduciéndose, sino que lo hace a mayor ritmo", comenta Joey comiso, científico de la NASA. "El hielo más viejo, más grueso, se reduce más rápido que el resto, aumentando la vulnerabilidad de la cubierta helada", añade.

Según los modelos de proyección climática que manejan los científicos, el Ártico perderá prácticamente todo el hielo en verano hacia finales de este siglo, pero los datos de los últimos años indican que el ritmo de deshielo es mayor de lo previsto, por lo que puede producirse antes esa pérdida total estacional de la capa helada.


El deshielo

NASA GODDARD?S SCIENTIFIC VISUALIZATION STUDIO | 04-10-2011

Imagen tomada por satélite en la que se aprecia que la mínima extensión helada en el Ártico este año, registrada el 9 de septiembre, es inferior a la media de las últimas tres décadas (línea amarilla) y que se ha abierto el paso de navegación del Noroeste (línea roja).

----------


## sergi1907

Un grupo de investigadores chilenos del Centro de Estudios de Valdivia capta el 'impresionante retroceso' del glaciar entre febrero de 2010 y enero pasado.

Santiago de Chile, (EFE).- El glaciar Jorge Montt, uno de los principales que conforman los Campos de Hielo Sur, disminuyó su superficie de "forma dramática" pues en un año retrocedió un kilómetro, alertaron hoy científicos chilenos del Centro de Estudios de Valdivia.

El "impresionante retroceso" del ventisquero en la Patagonia, de unos 454 kilómetros cuadrados y situado en la región chilena de Aysén, lo captó un grupo de investigadores chilenos de ese centro entre febrero de 2010 y enero pasado.

"La investigación apoyada en las imágenes de dos cámaras programadas para dispararse diariamente en cuatro ocasiones determinó que la estructura de hielo es una de las que presentan un mayor adelgazamiento y más acentuada regresión en el hemisferio sur", explicó el científico Andrés Rivera.

Añadió que la reducción del Jorge Montt ha significado cambios en la geografía de los más de 13.000 kilómetros cuadrados de Campo de Hielo Sur, pues descubrió un fiordo no registrado en la cartas geográficas, que ya suma 19,5 kilómetros de extensión en los últimos tres siglos.

"Desde 1898, el glaciar tuvo una primera fase de retroceso sostenida pero lenta y otra rápida durante la década de los 90, cuando colapsó y retrocedió siete kilómetros en menos de siete años. Hoy, ha vuelto a acelerar su repliegue, produciendo una gran cantidad de témpanos", detalló Rivera, jefe del equipo científico.

El estudio, hecho en conjunto con la Fundación Imagen, pudo determinar por medio del uso de receptores GPS, un láser aerotransportado y propio, el registro visual de las cámaras que el Jorge Montt experimentó un significativo adelgazamiento del hielo y una velocidad en la parte terminal muy alta para su tipo.

Aunque el comportamiento de este glaciar no es único, debido a que la mayoría ha cedido terreno por los efectos del calentamiento global, su respuesta se ve acrecentada por las condiciones oceanográficas en el fiordo de casi 400 metros de profundidad.

"La Patagonia ha experimentado cambios climáticos a tasas mucho más moderadas que las observadas en el resto del mundo, sin embargo, casi todos los glaciares de la región han experimentado pérdidas de áreas. Y el Jorge Montt es el que tiene el récord de retroceso", recalcó Rivera.

La directora de Comunicaciones de Fundación Imagen de Chile, Jennyfer Salvo, afirmó que mientras se celebra en Sudáfrica la Cumbre de la ONU sobre Cambio Climático (COP17), "investigaciones como ésta vuelcan las miradas del mundo científico hacia Chile, poniendo de relieve sus inmejorables cualidades para el desarrollo de la ciencia".

El Centro de Estudios Científicos es una corporación de derecho privado, sin fines de lucro, dedicada al desarrollo, fomento y difusión de la investigación científica.

Fue fundado en 1984 como el Centro de Estudios Científicos de Santiago, pero hoy funciona en la ciudad de Valdivia, a 800 kilómetros al sur de la capital chilena.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/ciencia/...dramatica.html

----------


## REEGE

CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO
"Golpe mortal" a la Amazonía Brasileña. 

El Senado brasileño aprobó hoy con un abrumador apoyo una polémica reforma de las leyes que regulan el uso de los suelos, que según grupos ecologistas dará un "golpe mortal" a la ya degradada Amazonía y abrirá puertas a una mayor deforestación.

El proyecto, que será devuelto a la Cámara de Diputados para que examine algunos cambios, se aprobó con 58 votos a favor y 8 en contra con el respaldo de casi todo el oficialismo, unido a sectores de la oposición agrupados en la llamada "bancada rural", un grupo suprapartidista que representa a los grandes empresarios del campo.

Los senadores ignoraron así las protestas de ecologistas que, por medio mundo, han denunciado el impacto que, en su opinión, tendrá la reforma del Código Forestal, que data de 1965 y establece normativas para la actividad agropecuaria y el uso general de los suelos.

La decisión del Senado, que introdujo ligeras modificaciones, da como segura la aprobación definitiva del texto en la cámara baja, que en una primera discusión lo respaldo con una sólida votación de 410-63.

El proyecto, presentado por el propio Gobierno y respaldado por la poderosa industria agropecuaria, plantea entre otros puntos que las áreas de selva protegidas en propiedades privadas en la región amazónica, equivalentes al 80%, se reduzcan a un 50%.

También establece que las zonas protegidas a la vera de los ríos, que hoy suponen una franja de 30 metros a cada lado, pasen a ser de 15 metros. En contrapartida, establece la obligación de recuperar las áreas que sean degradadas en el futuro e incentivos económicos para los agricultores que adopten prácticas sustentables.

El punto que más discusiones ha generado propone una amplia amnistía para los hacendados que, en las últimas décadas, violaron las leyes actuales, desforestaron donde estaba prohibido y mantienen en esas zonas su actividad agropecuaria.

Ese perdón generalizado fue criticado hasta por la presidenta Dilma Rousseff, quien adelantó que podría vetar ese y otros puntos del proyecto antes de sancionarlo.

El texto incluye también una recomendación, que deberá luego ser reglamentada, en el sentido de que se prohíba la importación de todo producto agrícola procedente de países que no tengan leyes volcadas a la protección del medio ambiente equivalentes al propio Código.

La senadora Marinor Brito, del Partido Socialismo y Libertad (PSOL), que forma parte de la oposición de izquierdas, calificó la aprobación de la reforma como "un momento dramático para Brasil y para las actuales y futuras generaciones".

La voz más fuerte en favor de la aprobación la alzó la senadora Katia Abreu, del Partido Social Democrático (PSD, independiente), quien además preside la Confederación Nacional de la Agricultura, que agrupa a los grandes hacendados y empresas del sector.

"Aprobar este proyecto hoy representa acabar con la dictadura de media docena de organizaciones no gubernamentales que controlaban el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y deja claro que la cuestión ambiental es de todos", declaró.

La última protesta contra la posible aprobación del Código la protagonizó hoy el grupo ecologista Greenpeace, que en un acto celebrado ante el Senado sostuvo que esa nueva legislación anulará los avances que Brasil ha experimentado en los últimos años en términos de reducción de la deforestación en la Amazonía.

Greenpeace infló enormes globos frente al Senado en los que colgó pancartas en las que se leía "Dilma, apaga la motosierra", y otros mensajes dirigidos a los parlamentarios, en un postrero intento por detener el proyecto.

"Esa reforma va a propiciar un aumento de la deforestación en la Amazonía, perdonará a quienes talaron los bosques en forma ilegal y abrirá brechas para nuevos asentamientos" en el mayor pulmón vegetal del planeta, denunció la ingeniera agrónoma Tatiana de Carvalho, del capítulo brasileño de Greenpeace.

El rechazo al proyecto generó hace unos meses una inédita unión de los diez ministros de Medio Ambiente que tuvo Brasil entre 1973 y 2010, quienes en una carta enviada a Rousseff le pidieron impedir lo que calificaron de "desastre anunciado".

*NOTICIAS como la que cito y la de Sergi, muestran como algo sin precedentes se le está haciendo a nuestro planeta que todos pagaremos en un futuro... Una lástima!!*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya se darán cuenta. Pero todo esto es por el maldito dinero.
Para cuando quieran retroceder y arreglarlo, ya será demasiado tarde.
Suerte que hay gente capaz de dar la vida por el Planeta, aunque no sirva para nada, pero por lo menos que se les tenga en cuenta.

----------


## ben-amar

Si este plan sigue adelante y nadie lo evita, nos daremos cuenta (demasiado tarde) todos, en todo el planeta

----------


## embalses al 100%

Rescato este hilo después de mucho tiempo:

*El hielo superficial de Groenlandia se derritió en cuatro días*
Según la NASA  la capa superficial de hielo se redujo un 97% entre el 8 y el 12 de este mes. No sucedía algo así desde hace 150 años. La semana pasada se desprendió un iceberg dos veces el tamaño de Manhattan






Casi la entera totalidad de la capa superficial de hielo de Groenlandia se derritió durante varios días a mediados de este mes de julio según reveló la NASA el martes. Los expertos de la agencia espacial estadounidense concluyeron, después de analizar las imágenes de tres satélites independientes y recoger la opinión de científicos universitarios, que la isla perdió el 97% de su masa helada en apenas cuatro días. 

Es el mayor deshielo en 30 años de observaciones según la propia NASA, que aún está estudiando los efectos que esto puede tener en el nivel del mar. Los científicos creen que la mayor parte de Groenlandia ya está volviendo a su forma habitual de nuevo.

Groenlandia suele perder el 50% del hielo que la recubre en esta época del año pero la rápidez con la que se degradó la situación este mes ha llamado la atención de los investigadores.

"Era algo tan extraordinario que en un primer momento me planteé los resultados: ¿Esto estaba pasando realmente o se trataba de un error?", explica el científico Son Nghiem. Según los datos analizados, el 8 de julio se había derretido el 40% de la superficie helada y cuatro días después, el 12, el deshielo era del 97%.

Fuertes masas de aire 
Los científicos de la NASA explicaron en su página web que Groenlandia ha estado recibiendo varias masas de aire caliente desde el mes de mayo, lo que podría haber provocado este fenómeno tan inusual. "Cada oleada fue más potente que la anterior", dijo el profesor Thomas Mote, experto en climatología de la Universidad de Georgia.

"Era algo tan extraordinario que en un primer momento me planteé los resultados"  Para Tom Wainer, investigador de la NASA, "Groenlandia tiene un largo historial de cambios. Este suceso, combinado con otros fenómenos poco comunes como el desprendimiento en el glaciar Petermann la semana pasada, forman parte de una historia más compleja". 

Según él, "el análisis de los satélites nos están ayudando a comprender cómo eventos de este tipo pueden estar relacionados entre sí".

La semana pasada, un iceberg con un tamaño del doble de Manhattan, se desprendió del glaciar Petermann de Groenlandia y se desplazó corriente abajo a lo largo de un fiordo en la costa noroccidental de la isla.

En este caso, el movimiento la gran masa de hielo hacia aguas abiertas no tuvo un impacto inmediato en el nivel del mar, porque el iceberg era ya parte de una capa de hielo conectada a la tierra pero que se extendía sobre el agua.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Vaya tela.... :Mad: 


En cuatro días se derrite Groenlandia....sin palabras :Frown: 

Saludos :Smile:

----------

